

Positive Space – Have focused conversations with helpful strangers - akos
http://www.positivespace.io/

======
tckr
Do you have a link to some examples spaces? E.g. of the founders?

~~~
akos
Here's an example:
[https://www.positivespace.io/devin](https://www.positivespace.io/devin)

